# Max ABV



## SamWar (Jun 21, 2013)

My current batch finished out at 17%ABV and I was wondering how far folks have been able to push theirs.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 21, 2013)

Sam,
What is your "batch"? At 17% ABV, you are going to have to let it age for a lonnnng time, even then, it'll be rough to consume, a very hot wine.


----------

